# Placement of transducer: transom or trolling motor



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

After a lot of research, I picked up a new Lowrance Elite-4 DSI at Academy. It has a color display and built in GPS. Looks like a nice unit.

I've got three choices for mounting the transducer,but I don't like the shoot-through option, so it's either mount on transom or on the trolling motor.

I like the idea of mounting on the transom so you can run at high speed looking for structure and fish, but once I'm stopped with the trolling motor down fishing the grass flats or around the bridges, it seems like I'd want it on the trolling motor. I understand it won't do me much good in shallow water, but if I'm looking for holes and drop-offs it would be useful.

I suppose I could have two transducers and change the plugs when I transition.

Just looking for some opinions. Thanks.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I would go with the transom mount. I do not see any advantage at all to have it on the trolling motor.


----------



## T-Blaze (Aug 10, 2009)

In saltwater applications I would go with transom mount. If i wanted something up front i would buy just a cheap graph, no GPS and mount it up front.


----------

